# IEM\Headphones Budget 5-6K for Sound Clairity



## HTBR (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking for a extremely good build earphones/headphones with good sound clarity. I had the Audio Technica clr100 which i used to adore for its clarity but it stopped working after 4-5 months . Quite a amazing earphones for its price. Audio Technica refused to repair the piece since i bought it from Flipkart 

Currently i own a Philips CitiScape Indies In-Ear SHE7 and Bose Soundtrue On Ear Headphones. The things i like about the Bose is that it is EXTREMELY comfortable  and the soundstage is pretty decent.

What i am looking for is - Clarity should be good(no muddiness), good Soundstage and good built quality.

I mostly listen to Def Leppard, Indian Ocean, ACDC, Pink Flyod, GnR, Roxette,Iron Maiden, Metallica .
I am looking at the RockJAW Alfa Genus V2, ATH M40X and the Plantatronics Backbeat Sense(I know its bluetooth)so far.


----------



## ratul (Nov 4, 2015)

If you want to get from India, this is the best combination of Clarity+BuildQuality: FIDUE A71 Dual Dynamic Driver


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 4, 2015)

M40x are great if you aren't into bass at all.
From what I know , m40x are your m50x minus the bass . I don't think you need any explanation about m50x clarity.

Also there is this Sony MDR studio headphones priced around 80$. They are very reliable and good clarity being studi cans .


----------



## High-Fidelity (Nov 4, 2015)

HTBR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a extremely good build earphones/headphones with good sound clarity. I had the Audio Technica clr100 which i used to adore for its clarity but it stopped working after 4-5 months . Quite a amazing earphones for its price. Audio Technica refused to repair the piece since i bought it from Flipkart
> 
> ...



VSonic VSD5 enough said..... FIDUE A71 Dual Dynamic is also very good, FIDUE A71 is all about mids and bass and polite treble with expansive soundstage whereas VSD5 has a neutral approach and has more bass than GR07 variants which itself doesn't need any introduction.

If you can increase your budget so you have many options like GR07 Classic, Bass, FIDUE A73. All are excellent sounding IEMs.


----------



## HTBR (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you guys for your suggestions. I think i am going for IEM's instead of headphones due to portability issues.
FIDUE A71 6.3K
FIDUE A73 8.5K
VSonic GR07 Classic 6K

So is the A73 better than the other two? Is it worth the extra 2K? I am worried cause i want my next earphone to last for a while


----------



## ratul (Nov 4, 2015)

HTBR said:


> Thank you guys for your suggestions. I think i am going for IEM's instead of headphones due to portability issues.
> FIDUE A71 6.3K
> FIDUE A73 8.5K
> VSonic GR07 Classic 6K
> ...



Well if you can extend your budget for A73, then you should (hifinage prices are without tax, with tax it's ₹9733.30), it's really good, or else go for Fidue A71.
The reason i am not suggesting VSonic even though i own one is due to build quality issues, they really went down with the VSD series, though sonically, they are astounding.


----------



## Superayush (Nov 5, 2015)

Vsonic vsd3s is a good option if sound quality and clarity is priority


----------



## seamon (Nov 5, 2015)

IEM- Hifiman RE-400.
Reference IEMs.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Nov 5, 2015)

RE-400 is another contender here if mids is your priority along with neutral bass and treble. Mid-range of RE400 is the star.


----------



## seamon (Nov 5, 2015)

You can also look at RHA 750. They're supposed to be great but I was underwhelmed as I compared them to Sony XBA -3 and JVC HA FX850.


----------



## HTBR (Nov 6, 2015)

I tried the Audio Technica M50X yesterday @Headphone Zone Mumbai Office and i really liked it. It was a bit bassy but the clarity was good. I also tried some entry level RHA IEM and found them nothing special. RHA does have the upper hand with its 3 years warranty. I was thinking about the Shure 215 but looks like the sound quality is not as good as the GR07 and A71.
Still confused because spending so much on IEMs has me worried too much as i can't test them personally 



M40X sounded like the source 

How is the new SONY MDR100AAP ?


----------



## seamon (Nov 7, 2015)

[MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] are you looking for V shaped headphones(bass heavy), warm or balanced/neutral?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> M40x are great if you aren't into bass at all.
> From what I know , m40x are your m50x minus the bass . I don't think you need any explanation about m50x clarity.
> 
> Also there is this Sony MDR studio headphones priced around 80$. They are very reliable and good clarity being studi cans .


Said this about m40 and m50 earlier. The m40x is quite close to being neutral while m50x has amplified lows.


HTBR said:


> I tried the Audio Technica M50X yesterday @Headphone Zone Mumbai Office and i really liked it. It was a bit bassy but the clarity was good. I also tried some entry level RHA IEM and found them nothing special. RHA does have the upper hand with its 3 years warranty. I was thinking about the Shure 215 but looks like the sound quality is not as good as the GR07 and A71.
> Still confused because spending so much on IEMs has me worried too much as i can't test them personally
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 7, 2015)

Have a look @ Samson sr850..
Comfortable for long durations..
Mids are great... Great positional audio.. Good for gaming


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2015)

Samson is right for any budget. They provide pretty decent performance.


----------

